

Ask HN: Is this scam? - turnin

Hi, i just wonder , is staff.com scam or legit? There is no good information on the web? Thanks.
======
doubt_me
If its not I would be seriously ridiculously surprised. But I am 99% sure it
is.

The videos from youtube are over a year old. The channel has no staff.com
logos or anything at all. all videos are under 500 views. The exact hourly
rates for each different person is an exact number.

[http://www.freelancer.com/](http://www.freelancer.com/) is not a scam if you
are looking for that type of thing

